# Installing aluminum flatbed



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Not sure where to post this. My 06 f-250 has a regular bed on in it now and its pretty rough, the floor supports are pretty rusted through it has alot of damage on one wheel well from hitting something and most of all I hate working out of this truck with the salter in the back. I found a good deal on an Aluma brand aluminum flatbed. Dealer wants $1,300 to install it I know I can do it myself on a weekend. 
The frame on the truck isn't flat on top it has a hump over the axle. My question is what should I used on the rails of the truck to level them with the hump? Wood, steel tubing, or aluminum tubing? I was leaning towards wood as Ive seen many trucks use it for this purpose. Also should I use U bolts to attach it or some long carriage bolts?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have that same bed on my 2000 f250. I had u bolts made for it and used six of them. The hard part is taking the old bed off and lining up the new one. One thing I did is take the plug for the lights and use it for the flat bed if you ever have to take it off. 
We put it on using a skid and 3 guys to line it up just right. It's so nice working out of a flat bed now with a vbox on it.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The lights are wired with a flat four plug on the bottom of the body which is nice. What did you use between the body and the frame wood or metal?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

2 by 4. And shape it to the frame as much as you can.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Go with SS


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

90plow;1963150 said:


> Not sure where to post this. My 06 f-250 has a regular bed on in it now and its pretty rough, the floor supports are pretty rusted through it has alot of damage on one wheel well from hitting something and most of all I hate working out of this truck with the salter in the back. I found a good deal on an Aluma brand aluminum flatbed. Dealer wants $1,300 to install it I know I can do it myself on a weekend.
> The frame on the truck isn't flat on top it has a hump over the axle. My question is what should I used on the rails of the truck to level them with the hump? Wood, steel tubing, or aluminum tubing? I was leaning towards wood as Ive seen many trucks use it for this purpose. Also should I use U bolts to attach it or some long carriage bolts?
> Thanks
> Eric


The front portion of the frame needs 3 1/2" spacer and rear portion needs 
2 1/2" spacer. This will give about 1/2" over hump in frame for the axle. The entire length of this part of the frame is 2" wide. Also remember that your fuel filler lines go inbetween the bed and the frame. As for mounting some recommend u bolts, others say to use flat plates bolted to the side of frame and flatbed. I use 3/8" flat steel plates and the appropriate size 3/8" wall square tube but I also have a 25000# gooseneck mount in my flatbed.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I recently mounted a steel flatbed to my F250. I bought square U-bolts from a spring shop and sat the bed flat on the hump in the frame and wood spacers front and back. In hindsight I probably would have used steel plates as others have mentioned to bolt to the frame, so you can get the bed up higher. I was able to make my fuel lines work but just barely. U-bolts may be a bit quicker but plates I think makes a better connection, especially if using a gooseneck hitch.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

R&R Yard Design;1963156 said:


> I have that same bed on my 2000 f250. I had u bolts made for it and used six of them. The hard part is taking the old bed off and lining up the new one. One thing I did is take the plug for the lights and use it for the flat bed if you ever have to take it off.
> We put it on using a skid and 3 guys to line it up just right. It's so nice working out of a flat bed now with a vbox on it.


Any chance you could post up some pics of your setup? I would like to see it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

90plow;1963150 said:


> Not sure where to post this. My 06 f-250 has a regular bed on in it now and its pretty rough, the floor supports are pretty rusted through it has alot of damage on one wheel well from hitting something and most of all I hate working out of this truck with the salter in the back. I found a good deal on an Aluma brand aluminum flatbed. Dealer wants $1,300 to install it I know I can do it myself on a weekend.
> The frame on the truck isn't flat on top it has a hump over the axle. My question is what should I used on the rails of the truck to level them with the hump? Wood, steel tubing, or aluminum tubing? I was leaning towards wood as Ive seen many trucks use it for this purpose. Also should I use U bolts to attach it or some long carriage bolts?
> Thanks
> Eric


WOW never seen anybody charge that much to install one Look at other dealers 
Long Bolts through the frame is how its done

Wood 2x8 for sides works well

You have to build up the areas to make the hump go away Thinking I used 2x4 channel and some flat strap Some use sq tubing to build up the frame


----------

